# No child in this world should be raised in poverty ever!!



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

If the prospective parents, especially men, can't economically provide well, they need not have start families to begin with. You are worthless as a family man if you cannot provide well for a wife and children. 

Children need a clean, squalor-free, safe, ordered, comfortable and loving home for upbringing. Children need proper healthcare, nutrition, clothing, education, discipline, training in life's skills as not being foolish with money, love, attention, affection and socialization. A rat-infested shack or the projects is no place for children. Children need a home with clean and safe running water and proper utilities. They don't need the likes of slumlord housing. Children should be raised in low/no-crime neighborhoods. Smoking, heavy drinking, prostitution, gambling and drugs should be totally out of a child's life. A family pet as a dog or cat is ideal for good childhood emotional develpment.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

while it sounds nice that everyone has wealth and the means to give their kids a good start to life 
I come from a time when there was no state help and big families was the norm , and a lot of good people came from poor back grounds


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

JohnPBailey said:


> If the prospective parents, especially men, can't economically provide well, they need not have start families to begin with. You are worthless as a family man if you cannot provide well for a wife and children.
> 
> Children need a clean, squalor-free, safe, ordered, comfortable and loving home for upbringing. Children need proper healthcare, nutrition, clothing, education, discipline, training in life's skills as not being foolish with money, love, attention, affection and socialization. A rat-infested shack or the projects is no place for children. Children need a home with clean and safe running water and proper utilities. They don't need the likes of slumlord housing. Children should be raised in low/no-crime neighborhoods. Smoking, heavy drinking, prostitution, gambling and drugs should be totally out of a child's life. A family pet as a dog or cat is ideal for good childhood emotional develpment.


I think this is a good aspiration, but I think plenty of successful people have come from very poor conditions.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

JohnPBailey said:


> If the prospective parents, especially men, can't economically provide well, they need not have start families to begin with. You are worthless as a family man if you cannot provide well for a wife and children.
> 
> Children need a clean, squalor-free, safe, ordered, comfortable and loving home for upbringing. Children need proper healthcare, nutrition, clothing, education, discipline, training in life's skills as not being foolish with money, love, attention, affection and socialization. A rat-infested shack or the projects is no place for children. Children need a home with clean and safe running water and proper utilities. They don't need the likes of slumlord housing. Children should be raised in low/no-crime neighborhoods. Smoking, heavy drinking, prostitution, gambling and drugs should be totally out of a child's life. A family pet as a dog or cat is ideal for good childhood emotional develpment.


Amen.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, it's a lovely sentiment, but I doubt reality will ever match it. Much of the world lives in poverty, yet the vast majority love their children and do their best for them. Even in wealthy countries like the US, the majority of families don't have $400 to cover an unexpected expense, and live paycheck to paycheck. The world is a dirty, messy, nasty place, where basic survival is a struggle for many.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

lots of kids born into rich families good families but have a crap upbringing


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

JohnPBailey said:


> If the prospective parents, especially men, can't economically provide well, they need not have start families to begin with. You are worthless as a family man if you cannot provide well for a wife and children.
> 
> Children need a clean, squalor-free, safe, ordered, comfortable and loving home for upbringing. Children need proper healthcare, nutrition, clothing, education, discipline, training in life's skills as not being foolish with money, love, attention, affection and socialization. A rat-infested shack or the projects is no place for children. Children need a home with clean and safe running water and proper utilities. They don't need the likes of slumlord housing. Children should be raised in low/no-crime neighborhoods. Smoking, heavy drinking, prostitution, gambling and drugs should be totally out of a child's life. A family pet as a dog or cat is ideal for good childhood emotional develpment.


With men....
The urge to squirt semen, over rides everything.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I think this is a good aspiration, but I think plenty of successful people have come from very poor conditions.


That doesn't make it right to start families without a good solid economic foundation already in place. I don't believe any child should suffer lack of proper material things for good health and well-being even if the child somehow rises up to success in adulthood. I'm not saying spoil a child rotten with luxuries either. Children should still be given chores to engender a good work ethic and to be motivated. But unless you are economically fit to begin with, I believe you are morally wrong to try to raise children.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

SunCMars said:


> With men....
> The urge to squirt semen, over rides everything.


Such men would do well to get vasectomies and I believe Medicaid should even pay for them.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> lots of kids born into rich families good families but have a crap upbringing


Actually, I think a middle-class upbringing with quality parenting/guardianship is most ideal. Rich families may often spoil children so they are not motivated to achieve on their own.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> while it sounds nice that everyone has wealth and the means to give their kids a good start to life
> I come from a time when there was no state help and big families was the norm , and a lot of good people came from poor back grounds


Yes, those good people must have suffered horribly in childhood. Are you saying that childhood poverty is absolutely essential to make good and productive citizens? As for big families, nobody needs to make more than two babies, but if you are rich enough and qualify as decent parents, you can surely and unselfishly adopt more small mouths to feed. I'm a firm advocate of adoption into good and economically-stable homes as well. I'm saddened by the gross world overpopulation that often means suffering children. Much of this suffering is hunger and unsanitary living conditions. Those with means and good homes available can reduce that suffering through the adoption of such needy children.

Take Mr. Drummond (Conrad Bain) of _Diff'rent Srokes (1978-1985)_:







_Now, the world don't move to the beat of just one drum,
What might be right for you, may not be right for some.
A man is born, he's a man of means.
Then along come two, they got nothing but their jeans.

But they got, Diff'rent Strokes.
It takes Diff'rent Strokes.
It takes Diff'rent Strokes to move the world.

Everybody's got a special kind of story;
Everybody finds a way to shine.
It don't matter that you got not alot.
So what?
They'll have theirs, you'll have yours, and I'll have mine.
And together we'll be fine!

'Cuz it takes Diff'rent Strokes to move the world,
Yes it does.
It takes Diff'rent Strokes to move the world._

source: Diff'rent Strokes Lyrics - Theme Song Lyrics


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

You


JohnPBailey said:


> If the prospective parents, especially men, can't economically provide well, they need not have start families to begin with. You are worthless as a family man if you cannot provide well for a wife and children.
> 
> Children need a clean, squalor-free, safe, ordered, comfortable and loving home for upbringing. Children need proper healthcare, nutrition, clothing, education, discipline, training in life's skills as not being foolish with money, love, attention, affection and socialization. A rat-infested shack or the projects is no place for children. Children need a home with clean and safe running water and proper utilities. They don't need the likes of slumlord housing. Children should be raised in low/no-crime neighborhoods. Smoking, heavy drinking, prostitution, gambling and drugs should be totally out of a child's life. A family pet as a dog or cat is ideal for good childhood emotional develpment.


You're stating obvious stuff preferred in a perfect world.

What is your point here?


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You
> 
> You're stating obvious stuff preferred in a perfect world.
> 
> What is your point here?


My point...raising human awareness. I'm here to try to stimulate the human brain. Now my question is, *what can we do about this widespread upbringing of children in poverty*? We all know that there is a widespread problem: childhood poverty. Can anybody here offer solutions?
Is there anything that can be said or done to change all that? All I can do here right now is offer my advice to mitigate childhood poverty.
You can pass on my advice to those you know. 

My advice:

1. don't make the baby if you can't feed the baby
2. if you have the means and ability to do so, adopt children in need of homes
3. don't make more than two babies and preferably over making new babies, adopt 
children in need of homes if you have the ability and means to do so
4. if you are infertile and have the means and abilty to do so, by all means adopt
5. spread the word to all those you know about this advice


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

JohnPBailey said:


> As for big families, nobody needs to make more than two babies, but if you are rich enough and qualify as decent parents, you can surely and unselfishly adopt more small mouths to feed.


You really need to cut back on whatever drugs you are on.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

Numb26 said:


> You really need to cut back on whatever drugs you are on.


I feel sorry for your children if you have any. 
Anyway, I've said my peace here and saying more would be like beating a dead horse, so I won't. 
Mods, please feel free to padlock this thread.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

JohnPBailey said:


> I feel sorry for your children if you have any.
> Anyway, I've said my peace here and saying more would be like beating a dead horse, so I won't.
> Mods, please feel free to padlock this thread.


I think they need to padlock more than this thread.


----------

